# Nissan GTR Small Paint Indentation - smart repair?



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Cleaning the car to go away on holiday and have discovered a small paint indentation right on the rear corner line of the car (seems to have crushed the paint) - a bit gutting for start to the holiday!

Do you think a smart repair would work for this and make it invisible? If so any recommendations for the Warrington area?

Have attached a couple of images will take some more in daylight as difficult to see.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

It's difficult to tell from pics. I'd be tempted to try heating it carefully with a heat gun as a starter for ten


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

A couple more pictures this morning. Feel sick looking at it! Don't think heat gun is going to work.

Great start to the holiday...

Any advice greatfully received!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I would leave it Rob, can barely see it TBH....

Might be my ancient eyes though:lol:


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Sadly it sticks out like a sore thumb as it's right on the corner / line of light.

Has anyone got any recommendations for repair in Warrington / Cheshire / Manchester area?

Thanks.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id rather leave that as original paint than have some driveway cowboy paint that


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Agree with the others, I would leave it. It's too small a defect to warrant painting or fixing as sickening as it may feel.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I wouldn't trust a smart repair tbh, I've used one in the past and it was dreadful. I think if it bothers you that much then you should take it to a professional bodyshop.:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> I would leave it Rob, can barely see it TBH....
> 
> Might be my ancient eyes though:lol:


thank god I am not the only one who was squinting at these pics:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Leave it for the time being and in a few months it won't seem half as bad to you as it does now.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Rob.
Sorry to hear about the damage to your Gtr.
Your average Joe would call us mad for getting upset over something like this but at least you're amongst like minded friends here.

If it was my Gtr ( I wish :b ) I'd get in touch with Stangalang of Obsidian Detailing based in Saddleworth Oldham.
I went to his unit for a meet once and was impressed by his skills and passion.
I'm sure he would have good contacts and advice.

If it was one of your lesser cars I'd have thought a stonechip type of repair would suffice but being your pride and joy and not knowing who to seek or trust I'd take it to Matt to see what he can do or recommend.

In fact one day I need to book my zed in with him to remove some swirls on her rear.

Hope you enjoy your hols. I'll get Jackie to forward my number to Emma so we can catch up sometime:wave:


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

HEADPHONES said:


> Hi Rob.
> Sorry to hear about the damage to your Gtr.
> Your average Joe would call us mad for getting upset over something like this but at least you're amongst like minded friends here.
> 
> ...


Back from hols now - GTR was epic on the Scottish roads - though the dried on cow muck was a pain!

Will definitely take up that recommendation thanks to see what he says, can't do any harm!

I'm consciously just not looking at that bit of the car at the moment.

New car arrived last Tuesday so spent today doing autoglym hd wax and gtechniq c5 on the wheels - nearly killed me, it's massive!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Ahhhh.......Gtechniq.
My favourite supplier for past few years.
Had C4 on the Mini Cooper's black trim for 4 yrs with no retreament since.
Used C1.5 but replaced that with C2v3 couple years back.
Just received my first bottle of C5.
Hope to hit the rims before winter.
Got a garage I can fit cars in and detail in at last.
Must resist the temptation to spend evenings with the cars instead of the missus :lol:
Look forward to seeing some more pics of your Gtr (once said cow muck is gone) or even your other chariots .


----------

